# Chicago Advice



## BrianV (Jun 6, 2019)

Greetings!

We're renting a 25' Class C RV soon from Cruise America and plan to travel west from Ohio.  This will be my first time driving an RV and our first stop is Chicago.  I'm a bit nervous driving the RV there with its size.  We'd like to do more walking around the city to let our kids get an appreciation for the size of Chicago and what it's like.  I'd love to hear suggestions for about a 4 hour Chicago trip before we look to camp somewhere on the western side.

Thanks!
Brian


----------



## aysstephanie (Jun 27, 2019)

We did Chicago with the kids a couple of weeks ago and the condition of the roads and the volume of traffic are like nothing we have ever seen before! We left the Bus at home and flew in, used Lyft all weekend long. As much as we love the Bus Life, we didn't feel the Chicago was very RV-friendly. Maybe look a little on the outskirts? Good luck!


----------



## Butchkoral (Jul 15, 2021)

Try Starved Rock State Park. Lots of visitors from the Windy City


----------



## henryck (Jul 19, 2021)

I know Cook County Forest offers rv camping


----------

